# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Άθλιες συνθήκες σε pet shop.

## stratelos

παιδια πηγα σημερα σ ενα πετσοπα ο οποιος ειχε σε μια κλουβα 20 αρσενικα και πεταξε μεσα εκει 2 θηλυκες οι οποιες εφτιαξαν φωλια.οταν του ειπα οτι δε θα ξερει ποιος ειναι ο πατερας μου απαντησε οτι δεν τον ενδιαφερει.πως σας φαινεται αυτο?

----------


## pkstar

Φυσιολογικο! Αυτος να πουλησει θελει.Τα αλλα ειναι απλος λεπτομεριες.
Οι ανευθυνοι ετσι κανουν.

----------


## Jonnakos

Ενας φιλος μου μου ειπε οι σε ενα πετ σοπ δεν εχουν τροφι τα πουλια και απλος ειναι ετοιμοθανατα απο την πεινα ΕΛΕΟΣ.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

πραγματα που ειναι γνωστα σε ολους μας

----------


## xarhs

και ομως ''εμεις'' τα στηριζουμε αυτα τα μαγαζια.............  αυτα τα μαγαζια δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν...!!!!

ειδικα στο βολο βλεπω κατι πετ σοπ που τα πουλια ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση. τα πουλια το ενα πανω στο αλλο
κοιταγα μια φορα τα καναρινια και σχεδον ολα ειχαν αναπνευστικο προβλημα.

πλεον πολυ λιγα πετ σοπ αξιζουν να τους πληρωσεις.......

----------


## stephan

Γενικά οι συνθήκες στα pet shop είναι άθλιες  Κατά την γνώμη μου τα ζώα που βασανίζονται περισσότερο σε αυτά τα καταστήματα είναι τα σκυλιά γάτες και τα μικρά τρωκτικά. Έχω την ατυχία να υπάρχουν κοντά στο σπίτι μου δυο τέτοια κολαστήρια ζώων (οι ιδιόκτητες των οποίων περνιούνται και για κτηνίατροι!). Το ένα έχει μια βιτρίνα 3 μετρά με στοιβαγμένους σκύλους και γάτες σε γυάλινα κουτιά μικρότερα από 1χ1 ενώ στο δεύτερο υπάρχει μια ζευγαροστρα καναρινιών με 20 χρυσόμαλλα χάμστερ με ελαχίστη τροφή και νερό (ένα μπολάκι σπόροι και μια ποτίστρα πτηνών) κάποιες φορές έχω δει σε αυτό το κλουβί μέχρι και νεκρά ζώα ενώ τα θηλυκά είναι μόνιμα πυρωμένα και γεννάν μέσα στους σωρούς των ακαθαρσιών τους!

----------


## Ρία

εγώ είχα πάει σε ένα πετ σοπ κ βλέπω μέσα στο κλουβι με τα μπάτζι ένα νεκρό!  :Confused0053:  :Confused0053:  :Confused0053:  :Confused0053: 


φορτώνω κ πάω στην υπεύθυνη που εκείνη τη στιγμή προσπαθούσε να πουλήσει ένα καναρινι 100 ευρώ κ μπροστά στους πελάτες της είπα το συμβάν!!

πάει αυτη η %^&$%^*%&& κ το βλέπει κ το πιάνει με ΓΥΜΝΑ χερια ενώ οι άλλοι οι πελάτες κοιτούσαν.

της λέω καλα δεν ντρεπεσαι;;; μόνο για εμπόριο τα εχεις;; νομίζω οι άλλοι πελάτες έφυγαν


τους βρωμιαρηδες  ::   ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

παιδια.. νομιζω ειστε  σε λαθος θεμα.. 
αυτο ειναι το σωστο Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων  :winky:

----------


## nikolas60

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην όμορφη παρέα σας. Με βάλατε σε πειρασμό και δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο να μην το πω. Κανοντας εν ωψει ανεργίας τον λαχειοπώλη πέρασα από κάποια γειτονιά και βρέθηκα έξω από ένα πετσοπ που για βητρίνα είχε κρεμασμένα κλουβιά εξω με πιασμένες καρδερίνες.Αλλη μισοέλειπε η ουρά και άλλη χτυπιόταν ;πεγνωσμένα μεσα στο κλουβί.Δεν αντεξα και πήγα πιο κοντά. Μολις κατάλαβα οτι δεν με έβλεπε κανένας του αρπαξα και τα τρια κλουβια και έγεινα Λούις.
Κατάφερα και χάθηκα χωρίς να με βρει. Τις άφησα και έφυγαν. Σκέφτομαι να ξαναπεράσω από εκεί και αν εχει πάλι να του κάνω και δεύτερο χουνέρι. Αυτά ειναι τα πετσοπ της ελλάδας και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ελέγχου με την αποτελεσματικότητά τους

----------


## stephan

Νίκο εγώ μόνο συγχαρητήρια μπορώ να σου πω! Δεν πρέπει να αγοράζουμε πιασμένα πτηνά για να τα ελευθερώνουμε γιατί έτσι προωθούμε το εμπόριο τους και αφού οι ίδιοι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα ελευθερώσουν μια είναι η άμεση λύση ΌΛΟΙ ΝΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΤΣΟΠΑΔΕΣ!  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο εκανες μια πολυ κακη πραξη.






























































































αλλα *Μπραβο σου.*

----------


## Ρία

με τρόμαξες προς στιγμή κώστα..λέω δεν μπορεί! κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα!

----------


## panoss

Πολύ ωραία πράξη!!!!
Συγχαρητήρια!! Α ρε θα μας βλέπουν οι πετσοπάδες και θα μας κλείνουν τα ρολά!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχα!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν ειναι ετσι να περνάμε συχνα απο μπροστα τους. :bye:

----------


## ninos

> παιδια πηγα σημερα σ ενα πετσοπα ο οποιος ειχε σε μια κλουβα 20 αρσενικα και πεταξε μεσα εκει 2 θηλυκες οι οποιες εφτιαξαν φωλια.οταν του ειπα οτι δε θα ξερει ποιος ειναι ο πατερας μου απαντησε οτι δεν τον ενδιαφερει.πως σας φαινεται αυτο?


αφου δεν σου ειπε να σου πουλησει κ κανενα, παλι καλα

----------


## μπαντης

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην όμορφη παρέα σας. Με βάλατε σε πειρασμό και δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο να μην το πω. Κανοντας εν ωψει ανεργίας τον λαχειοπώλη πέρασα από κάποια γειτονιά και βρέθηκα έξω από ένα πετσοπ που για βητρίνα είχε κρεμασμένα κλουβιά εξω με πιασμένες καρδερίνες.Αλλη μισοέλειπε η ουρά και άλλη χτυπιόταν ;πεγνωσμένα μεσα στο κλουβί.Δεν αντεξα και πήγα πιο κοντά. Μολις κατάλαβα οτι δεν με έβλεπε κανένας του αρπαξα και τα τρια κλουβια και έγεινα Λούις.
> Κατάφερα και χάθηκα χωρίς να με βρει. Τις άφησα και έφυγαν. Σκέφτομαι να ξαναπεράσω από εκεί και αν εχει πάλι να του κάνω και δεύτερο χουνέρι. Αυτά ειναι τα πετσοπ της ελλάδας και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ελέγχου με την αποτελεσματικότητά τους


φιλε νικο δεν χρειαζετε να παιρνεις και τα κλουβια,απλα ανοιξε το πορτακι χαιρετατα και ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια

----------


## jk21

οχι μεσα στην πολη .... θα φυγουν απο κει ,θα πανε σε αλλη φυλακη ! απελευθερωσεις κλεμμενων πουλιων απο τη φυση (ο κλεφτης ή κλεφταποδοχος ειναι ο πετσοπας οχι ο Νικολας ),βγαινουμε λιγο παραεξω πιο κοντα σε αυτη και τις κανουμε !

----------


## xarhs

εγω παιδια μια φορα μπηκα στον πειρασμο να το κανω αυτο αλλα φοβηθηκα......... τωρα εχω σταμπαρει μια γειτονισσα με μια αρσενικη καρδερινα μηπως μπορεσω και την  ανταλλαξω
 με καναρινι...... αλλα ειναι και λιγο στριμμενη και δεν μπορω......!!!!

νικο ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα για την πραξη σου...!!!
κωστα και μενα με τρομαξες για μια στιγμη...... αλλα με τη συνεχεια του ποστ αποκατεστησες την τρομαρα..... :wink:

----------


## nikolas60

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Τα άφησα σε μέρος όπου περνώντας είχα παρατηρήσει πολλές καρδερίνες στα δέντρα όπως διστυχώς και σε κλουβιά σε μπαλκόνια παρέα με καπατσέδες. Είναι προάστιο της Αθήνας. Οσο για τα κλουβιά του πετσοπά, δεν με ενδιέφερε. Τα φτερά που είχε καταντήσει στα πουλιά έτσι για εμένα είχαν μεγαλύτερη αξία.Και επειδή μπορεί ο εν λόγω πετσοπάς να με "ακούει" εδώ μέσα,να ξέρει ότι δεν σκέφτομαι τα κλουβιά του. Την επόμενη όμως φορά θα τον βγάλω φάτσα φόρα στο youtube (ηταν πολύ τυχερός που δεν είχα κινητό μαζί μου) και αμέσως θα απευθυνθώ με την βοήθεια του φορουμ στις αρμόδιες αρχές και ας δειξουν εκείνες την αδιαφορία τους...ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ και λύσεις για κάθε πετσοπα που έχει γεμίσει καπατσέδες την περιοχή του και το πέζει έμπορας και επαγγελματίας.Από εδώ και πέρα με ντοκουμέντα θα φανει ποιοί είναι αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά ώστε τα αγριοπούλια να βρίσκονται στο σπίτι τους την φύση.-

----------


## nikolas60

Αύριο μόλις γυρίσω από τον ΣΧΙΣΤΟ θα ανεβάσω και κάποια βιντεάκια. Τα σχόλια δικά σας

----------


## nikolas60

Να διευκρινίσω προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης ότι δεν θεωρώ πως ο συνφορουμίτης ΜΠΑΝΤΗΣ είναι ο πετσοπας  και οι όποιες βολές δεν απευθύνονται σε εκείνον.

----------


## koukoulis

Οι καπατσέδες τί είναι;

----------


## jimgo

οπως γραφτηκε και πιο επανω αν δεν κανω λαθος , ειναι επαγγελματίες και κοιταζουν την δουλεια τους δλδ πως θα πουλησουν παιδια , δεν τους νοιαζει με πιο τροπο θα βγαλουν  πουλια για να πουλησουν , αλλα απλα να πουλησουν , μην περιμενουμε να εχουν της ιδιες συνθηκες διαβιωσης τα πουλια τους με τα δικα μας , εγω σχεδον 2 φορες την εβδομαδα τα καθαριζω και καθε μερα τους αλλαζω νερακι , τα εχω στο σαλονι μου πανω στην τραπεζαρια και περιμενω να μου βγαλουν πουλακια τα βλεπω και κανουν κολπα και τρελαινομαι , ειναι λογικο να θελουν κερδος δυστηχως ο επαγγελματισμος αυτα εχει δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τπτ αλλο και δυστυχώς τον επαγγελματισμό αυτον τον πληρωνουν πρωτα τα κατοικιδια μας και μετα εμεις , βεβαια εμεις εχουμε την επιλογη αν θα πληρωσουμε των επαγγελματισμο τους μετα την αγορα ενος κατοικιδιου . καλο θα ηταν να ανοιχτει καπου ενα θεμα το οποιο να αναφερει πετσο[παδες που δεν κανουν σωστα την δουλεια τους και να γινονται και καταγγελιες , σε φορπυμ με μηχανακια που ειμαι εχουμε τετοιο θεμα σχετικα με αντιπροσωπιες που δεν κανουν σωστα την δουλεια τους .

Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ειναι ενα πετ σοπ εδω στο αγρινιο , μιλαμε η κατασταση σε αυτο το μαγαζι ειναι περα για περα τρελη... μια φορα μπηκα μεσα και βρωμαγε , κοιταξα ολα τα κλουβια και ειχε ενα κοτσυφι σε ενα κλουβι ψωφιο , ο οποιος ειχε ψωφησει πριν μερες και μυριζε. ηταν σε σηψη και διπλα ειχε ζωντανα πουλια.
παιδια αυτες τις εικονες δεν θα τις ξεχασω ποτε μου....... ειλικρινα μου περασε απο το μυαλο να του το καψω το μαγαζι , αφου πρωτα του αμολαγα ολα τα πιασμενα αγρια πουλια που εχει. πηγαινει μετα ενας ασχετος και αγοραζει απο αυτον , και ειναι σαν να του λεει μπραβο για τις καλες πραξεις σου

ολοι τα βλεπουν τα πουλια σαν χρημα αλλα μερικοι πρεπει να βαζουν και καποιες παραμετρους πιο πανω......

----------


## Καρολίνα

> οπως γραφτηκε και πιο επανω αν δεν κανω λαθος , ειναι επαγγελματίες και κοιταζουν την δουλεια τους δλδ πως θα πουλησουν παιδια , δεν τους νοιαζει με πιο τροπο θα βγαλουν  πουλια για να πουλησουν , αλλα απλα να πουλησουν , μην περιμενουμε να εχουν της ιδιες συνθηκες διαβιωσης τα πουλια τους με τα δικα μας , εγω σχεδον 2 φορες την εβδομαδα τα καθαριζω και καθε μερα τους αλλαζω νερακι , τα εχω στο σαλονι μου πανω στην τραπεζαρια και περιμενω να μου βγαλουν πουλακια τα βλεπω και κανουν κολπα και τρελαινομαι , ειναι λογικο να θελουν κερδος δυστηχως ο επαγγελματισμος αυτα εχει δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τπτ αλλο και δυστυχώς τον επαγγελματισμό αυτον τον πληρωνουν πρωτα τα κατοικιδια μας και μετα εμεις , βεβαια εμεις εχουμε την επιλογη αν θα πληρωσουμε των επαγγελματισμο τους μετα την αγορα ενος κατοικιδιου . καλο θα ηταν να ανοιχτει καπου ενα θεμα το οποιο να αναφερει πετσο[παδες που δεν κανουν σωστα την δουλεια τους και να γινονται και καταγγελιες , σε φορπυμ με μηχανακια που ειμαι εχουμε τετοιο θεμα σχετικα με αντιπροσωπιες που δεν κανουν σωστα την δουλεια τους .
> 
> Συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα




Κι ενώ συμφωνώ σε όλα με το παραπάνω.. ο έμπορας κοιτάζει το εμπόριο (αν είναι και λίγο "άνθρωπος" καλό για τα ζώα, αλλά... ) τι έχουμε να πούμε για εκείνους που αγοράζουν ένα ζώο και το έχουν σε ανάλογες συνθήκες; (παρατηρημένο συνήθως στην επαρχεία, όπου τα ζώα (τα σκυλιά στην προκειμένη) υπάρχουν για "έναν..σκοπό" (και μετά απο αυτό το.. τίποτα).

Παράδειγμα;.. Καααααάπου στην βόρεια Ελλάδα, ένας με έναν καυκάσιο.. δεμένο όπως όπως και για τροφή... ψωμί με λάδι (μετράς άνετα τα κόκκαλα του σκύλου)...

----------


## jimgo

αν τον καταγγειλης και τον βρουνε αυτον που εχει τον σκυλο θα φαει ενα γερο προστιμο αν δεν κανω λαθος ετσι δεν ειναι ? γιατι να μην γινεται αυτο και στα pet shop ? δεν ξερω αν ελεγχονται , λογικα θα ελεγχονται και χωρις καταγγελια , αλλα κατι δεν θα δουλευει σωστα σε αυτη την χωρα και θα την βγαζουν καθαρη οπως παντα αλλωστε

----------


## jk21

Για να γινουμε λιγο πιο σαφεις .... τα καταστηματα πετ σοπ λειτουργουν υπο καποιους νομους .οι νομοι αυτοι απαγορευουν εμποριο πιασμενων πουλιων και κανενα απο αυτα δεν δικαιουνται να τα πουλα ,ουτε να τα κρατει ,αν δεν εχουν χαρτια και δαχτυλιδι που να αποδικνυουν οτι ειναι πουλια ναι μεν ειναι ευρωπαικα ιθαγενη ,αλλα γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια υπο νομικες συνθηκες (στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο ,μονο στο εξωτερικο ) συγκεκριμενες και ελεγχομενες .Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση ειναι προιον υποκλοπης και εχει δικαιωμα καποιος να το απελευθερωσει .το σωστο ειναι ενημερωνοντας τον πετσοπα για το παρανομο του θεματος ωστε να εχει τη συγκαταθεση του .αν δεν γινει ο πετσοπας εχει δικαιωμα να τον μηνυσει ,αλλα αν δεν εχει στοιχεια οτι τα πουλια ειναι νομιμα στην κατοχη του ,η μηνυση θα αποβει μπουμερανγκ .Νικο τα κλουβια να επιστραφουν ! αν ειχες ενημερωσει το δασαρχειο και εκανε εκεινο την κατασχεση ,τοτε ναι ειχε δικαιωμα κατασχεσης και των κλουβιων

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην όμορφη παρέα σας. Με βάλατε σε πειρασμό και δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο να μην το πω. Κανοντας εν ωψει ανεργίας τον λαχειοπώλη πέρασα από κάποια γειτονιά και βρέθηκα έξω από ένα πετσοπ που για βητρίνα είχε κρεμασμένα κλουβιά εξω με πιασμένες καρδερίνες.Αλλη μισοέλειπε η ουρά και άλλη χτυπιόταν ;πεγνωσμένα μεσα στο κλουβί.Δεν αντεξα και πήγα πιο κοντά.Μολις κατάλαβα οτι δεν με έβλεπε κανένας του αρπαξα και τα τρια κλουβια και έγεινα Λούις.
> Κατάφερα και χάθηκα χωρίς να με βρει. Τις άφησα και έφυγαν. Σκέφτομαι να ξαναπεράσω από εκεί και αν εχει πάλι να του κάνω και δεύτερο χουνέρι. Αυτά ειναι τα πετσοπ της ελλάδας και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ελέγχου με την αποτελεσματικότητά τους


Mπραβο Νικολα,αλλα για την πρωτη παραγραφο,
για την δευτερη ισως πρεπει να την ξανασκεφτεις,ελενξε τα παθη σου και μην τα αφηνεις να σε οδηγουν σε λαθος μονοπατια.

Για μια στιγμη εκανες το ευκολο λαθος,
το δυσκολο ειναι να επανορθωσεις,και εκει ειναι το μεγαλειο που αξιζει πολλα μπραβο
οχι για εμενα ,ουτε για κανεναν αλλο,            



μονον για εσενα.

----------


## jk21

Νικο υποθετω στηλιτευεις την πραξη αφαιρεσης του εξοπλισμου .Εκει συμφωνω μαζι σου  .... για την πραξη απελευθερωσης το μονο λαθος του ειναι οτι επρεπε να την κανει με νομικα ορθο τροπο για να ειναι οκ με το κρατος ! τα πουλια αν ηταν πιασμενα ειναι προιον υποκλοπης ακομα και αν τα ειχε πληρωσει ο ιδιοκτητης του μαγαζιου .Εκτος αν τα πουλια ηταν με δαχτυλιδι παρανομα τοποθετημενο ή νομιμα ,οπου τοτε πριν γινει οτιδηποτε ,πρεπει να ελεγχθει επισημα οτι τα πουλια εχουν χαρτια νομιμοτητας εκτροφης .Αν δεν υπαρχουν χαρτια ,ουτε το δαχτυλιδι εξασφαλιζει κατι και τα πουλια επιστρεφουν (αν ειναι σωματικα αρτια ) εκει που ανηκουν

----------


## μπαντης

> Να διευκρινίσω προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης ότι δεν θεωρώ πως ο συνφορουμίτης ΜΠΑΝΤΗΣ είναι ο ********* και οι όποιες βολές δεν απευθύνονται σε εκείνον.


δεν εκανα θεμα για τα κλουβια,απλα αν σε εβλεπε ο μαγαζατορας θα τον ελεγες¨για μια στιγμη μου φανηκε πως η πορτα του κλουβιου ηταν ανοιχτη,πλησιασα και τι να δω ηταν οντως ανοιχτη¨χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχα

----------


## Peri27

εγώ παιδιά το χειρότερο που έχω δει σε pet shop ..ήταν μια μέρα ποθ μπήκα να αγοράσω τροφές κτλ.. τέλος πάντων λέω ασ πας και πίσω να δω τα πουλάκια που έχει.. και ρε παιδιααα δηλαδη ... ο αθεοφοβος είχε βαλει μέσα σ ενα κλουβάκι απο τα πιο μικρά που υπάρχουν στην αγορά πάνω απο 10 καναρίνια ..μέσα στη βρωμια τα είχε.3-4 μπατζακια που είχε ήταν χάλια.. με λερωμένα φτεράκια ..1 απο αυτα είχε φουσκωσει κουνιόταν η ουρά και φαινόταν αρρωστο το πουλι.. τον φωνάζω και τον ρώτησα και καλά ποσο τα δίνει.. του λέω μετά αυτό εκέι το μπατζάκι πρέπει να ναι άρρωστο γιατί δεν το αποακρύνεται απο τα άλλα ... και γυριζει με ενα υφος και μου λεει τι λες καλε που ειναι αρρωστο και που το ξερεις εσυ και ήρθες εδω να μου πει οτι έχω αρρωστα πουλια... και τα πήρα και γω στο κρανιο τον διαολοστηλα του λεω σα δε ντρεπεσαι που τα χεις ετσι τα κακομοιρα συνέχιζε αυτος έλεγε.... και σηκωθηκα και έφυγα ...

----------


## nikolas60

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα με αφορμή τις κρίσεις και επικρίσεις που μου αποδώθηκαν να διευκρινήσω ότι *δεν ειχα ποτέ, δεν έχω, και ούτε ποτέ θα έχω πάθη και* *αδυναμίες αφαίρεσης περιουσιακών στοιχείων* από κανέναν ανθρωπο στον κόσμο και αυτό είναι που με κάνει να μπορω να κοιτάζω το πρόσωπό μου στον καθρέπτη και να κοιμάμε με την συνείδηση μου ήσυχη. Επ αυτού δεν δέχομαι καμία αμφισβήτηση και υπενιγμούς από κανέναν.
 Επί της ουσίας τώρα. Το δασαρχείο όπως και κάθε αρμόδια υπηρεσία προστασίας του φυσικού πλούτου, όπου σαφώς ανήκουν και τα αγριοπούλια, ξέρει να κάνει την δουλειά του και δεν είμαι εγω αυτός που θα του υποδείξει τον τρόπο. Εγω αντιμετωπίζω αυτού του είδους τους πετσοπάδες με την ίδια αδιαφορία που αντιμετωπίζουν και εκείνοι τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους και αδιαφορώ αν με τις πράξεις μου τους έφθηρα το ταμείο τους, είτε με το να τους πήρα τα ελεηνά κλουβιά τους με τις καρδερίνες είτε με το να κάνω καυγά στο μαγαζί τους γιατί έχουν πιασμένες καρδερίνες ή για το σε τι άθλια κατάσταση έχει τα ζώα στο μαγαζί του οπότε να αδειάσει το μαγαζί από πελάτες οπότε no money στο ταμείο.
 Για ότι άλλο περαιτέρω θα αναφέρω-καταγγέλω εδώ στο φόρουμ αυτό θα προσκομίζω στοιχεία και αφήνω τα σχόλια σε εσάς. Επειδή όμως όταν λέμε ότι αγαπάμε και υπερασπιζόμαστε τα ζώα και νιώθουμε πως νιώθουν, και αυτό είναι που μας κάνει ξεχωριστούς απέναντί τους καλά θα ήτανε να είμαστε πιο ανελέητοι με τα ανθρωπόμορφα ορνια που στο βωμό του κέρδους δεν σέβονται τίποτα από όλα αυτά που εμείς νιώθουμε και κατακρίνουμε. Σε αυτή τη χώρα μας έχουν φάει οι τυπικούρες και το μη μου άπτου γιαυτό και δεν βλέπουμε και καμία ουσιώδη βελτίωση, Παρε παράδειγμα παζάρι ΣΧΙΣΤΟΣ που βρίσκομαι εκεί κάθε Κυριακή.

----------


## nikolas60

Και μη μου πεί κανένας ότι όταν πηγαίνει στο ΣΧΙΣΤΟ και βλέπει κάποιον επιτείδιο να έχει πιασμένες καρδερίνες στην βρωμοψαροκασέλα του ότι δεν σκέφτεται πώς να κατάφερνε να τις απελευθέρωνε και αν γινόταν να του φορέσει και την ψαροκασέλα κολλάρο. Ή μήπως θα είχε τόσο μεγάλη σημασία τί θα γινόταν η βρωμοψαροκασέλα του.

----------


## jk21

Νικο ειμαι συμφωνος πληρως στο οτι οταν ειμαστε ετοιμοι να αντιμετωπισουμε τις συνεπειες ,πρεπει να δρουμε απο μονοι μας και να απελευθερωνουμε τα πουλια ,πριν αναλαβει να το κανει κρατικη αρχη ,που ισως να αργησει πολυ ,ισως και να μην το κανει ,αν δεν εχει επισημη επωνυμη καταγγελια .Οφειλω ομως με ωριμο τροπο να πω τοσο σε σενα (που δεν ξερω αν γνωριζεις το τι και πως ),οσο και σε καθε μελος που διαβαζει το θεμα ,το πια νομικα κωλληματα μπορει να υπαρξουν στην κινηση που ειπες οτι εκανες και να σε προφυλλαξω (αν δεν ηξερες ) απο το να μπλεχτεις σε χρονοβορες διαδικασιες ,σαν αποτελεσμα απλα μιας ηθικα σωστοτατης κινησης σου .Προσωπικα δεν αμφεβαλλα ποτε οτι δεν πηρες του καπατσεδες για προσωπικη χρηση ,απλα για να κανεις κατι γρηγορα .Αυτο που εχω ομως να πω σε ολους ,ειναι οτι οι παρανομοι ειναι αυτοι που κατακρατουν τα πιασμενα πουλακια και οχι εμεις ,ωστε να χρειαζεται να τρεχουμε . παμε επωνυμα  στο δασαρχειο και κανουμε καταγγελια .Αν αυτο δεν ενεργησει
σε ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα ,παμε συνοδεια μη συγγενικου μας προσωπου και ζητουμε την απελευθερωση των πουλιων (αν αυτα ειναι αδαχτυλιδωτα ) .Αν αυτο δεν γινει ζητουμε παραστατικα αγορας και χαρτια και αν δεν υπαρχουν απειλουμε με επωνυμα  καταγγελια στην αρμοδια δου εκτος αν προχωρησει η απελευθερωση ... αν δεχθει οκ ,αν δεν δεχθει ,κανουμε την καταγγελια .Αν παλι  δεν βαριομαστε να τρεχουμε σε δικαστηρια (αν εχει θρασος ο καθε εμπορας και κανει μηνυση ),τοτε παρουσια μαρτυρων και αν γινεται και αγνωστων πελατων ή που περνουν απο το μαγαζι ,παιρνουμε τα πουλια και τα απελευθερωνουμε (αν ειναι επαρχια και χωρος κοντα στη φυση ) ή τα βαζουμε σε δικο μας κλουβι και φευγουμε  ....

----------


## nikolas60

Το νομικό κομμάτι της υπόθεσης το κατέχω όπως κατέχω και την πραγματικότητα στην ζωή όπως παράδειγμα με το εμπόριο των λαθραίων τσιγάρων σε όλη την Αθήνα που το γνωρίζει όλη η Αθήνα εκτός από τις αρμόδιες αρχές.Ντροπή. Μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. Είμαστε μεγάλα παιδιά.
Τέλος πάντων ο καθένας το βλέπει από την δική του σκοπιά και με τον τρόπο του. Επειδή όμως με κούρασε το θέμα ας το λήξουμε εδώ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι λες  Νικο, τιποτα δεν τελειωσε. τωρα αρχισε!! εγω περιμενω και αυριο στο σχιστο να δω κασελες σε κεφαλια.

----------


## nikolas60

Φίλε Κώστα το διασκεδάζεις έτσι!!!! Εγώ όμως ένοιωσα πολύ άσχημα. Παντως αύριο δεν΄θα πάω γιατί θα βρέχει¨και μας τα εδωσε όλα στο χέρι η πάπια

----------


## δημητρα

καλα για μενα τα περισσοτερα πετ δεν επρεπε να υπαρχουν, πολλα οταν παω εκει με δαιμονιζουν αλλα αυτο που με τρελενει ειναι να μην εχουν τροφη και νερο τα πουλια, ειναι δυνατον, τοσα τσουβαλια με τροφη εχεις ποια η δικαιολογια να μην τους βαζεις. σημερα πηγα σε ενα πετ  και ειχε σκετο βορι σε κοκατιλ και love παιρνω και εγω τροφη αναμεικτη τους βαζω, περνω και μια χουφτα ηλιασπορους και τους βαζω, ο πετ σοπας με κοιταγε με μισο ματι. αλλα τι να μου ελεγε.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τα χειροτερα ειναι σε μερικα πετ σοπς στην Αθηνας! Μαδημενα πουλια, βρωμικες ποτιστρες, αδειες ταιστρες, και μωρα για ταισμα στο χερι κλεισμενα σε ενυδρειο (ειχε σενεγαλεζακια μωρα 650 ευρω, επαθα σοκ!!!) και αλλες αηδιες! Αυτο που ΔΕΝ καταλαβαινω ειναι πως τα lovebirds συγκεκριμενα, σε ολα τα αλλα πετ σοπς φαινονταν οκ απο φτερωμα ενω στην Αθηνας ειναι ολα σχεδον μαδημενα ή με χαλια φτερωμα..! Επισης ενα πετ ειχε μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες με 20 ευρω (!!!) αρχικα σκεφτηκα πως ειναι ξεβαμμενες με οξυζενε, αλλα τελικα ηταν οντως μεταλλαγμενες, ετσι θυμηθηκα εκεινον το εκτροφειο στην Αρτεμιδα, οπου εκλαοησαν μεταλλαγμενες καρδερινες.. Λετε να παιζεται κατι??

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Φίλε Κώστα το διασκεδάζεις έτσι!!!! Εγώ όμως ένοιωσα πολύ άσχημα. Παντως αύριο δεν΄θα πάω γιατί θα βρέχει¨και μας τα εδωσε όλα στο χέρι η πάπια



Kαι εγω νοιωθω πολυ ασχημα,
ουτε αμφισβητησα ουτε εκανα υπενιγμους
σε εναν αξιολογο χαρακτηρα εγραψα μια σκεψη.

----------


## stephan

Παιδιά ότικαι να πούμε για τα pet shops λίγο θα είναι. Σήμερα για παράδειγμα πήγα να πάρωτροφή για τα μπάτζι μου και τι να δω! Ο τύπος είχε φέρει καινούριο ''εμπόρευμα''στο πάτωμα διπλά στα κλούβια με τα καναρίνια υπήρχε ένα κλουβί (περίπου40χ40χ70) με έναν κόκκινο ΜΑΚΑΟ έπαθα σοκ το καημένο το ζώο ήταν χωρίς νερό, μόνομε ηλιόσπορους για τροφή, με μαδημένη την ουρά και δεν μπορούσε να κουνηθεί στοκλουβί του. Όταν τον ρώτησα τι χώρο θέλουν αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι (με το ζόρι κρατιόμουννα μην τον κράξω για τις άθλιες συνθήκες που τον είχε) μου είπε πώς στο κλουβίπου τον έχει είναι μια χαρά! Έλεος
 :Fighting0015:

----------


## οδυσσέας

επειδή ο τίτλος του θέματος μου αρέσει πολύ. να το κάνουμε ποιο ''ζωντανό''? 
τραβήξτε αυτά που βλέπεται σε βίντεο να τα ‘’καμαρώσουμε’’ και εμείς.
η έστω σε φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μου αρεσει η ιδεα σου Κωστα!!! Εαν ομως μας ρωτησουν οι πετσοπαδες, τον λογο που τραβαμε φωτογραφιες, τι γινεται??

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλυτερα να τον ρωτησεις πρωτα αν μπορεις να τραβηξεις φωτο. το βιντεο με το κινητο παντως ειναι καλυτερο.
μπορεις να του πεις...θελω να δειξω τα πουλια στην μανα μου :wink:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> καλυτερα να τον ρωτησεις πρωτα αν μπορεις να τραβηξεις φωτο. το βιντεο με το κινητο παντως ειναι καλυτερο.
> μπορεις να του πεις...θελω να δειξω τα πουλια στην μανα μου


Καλη αυτη ιδεα για τους μικροτερους..! Οσοι ειναι μεγαλοι, μπορουν να πουν πως θελουν να δειξουν τα πουλια στον/στην συζυγο  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

οι μεγαλοι ξερουν απο δικαιολογιες :wink:

----------


## kostas0206

Χαχαχαχαχ πολυ καλο!!!!!! Να ρωτησω κατι!!! πηγα σημερα ετσι απο περιεργεια σε ενα απο τα πετ σοπ μας, και ειδα ενα αρσενικο καναρινι κιτρινο!!! Δε λεω τα ειχε αυτος ο κυριος στη εντελεια ολα(δεν εχουμε παραπονο εμεις εδω στον αγιο κων/νο, μονο οι τιμες ειναι τσιμπιμενες) και τον ρωταω ποσο το πουλαει απο περιέργεια, και μου λεει 120 ευρω. 
Ειναι λογικη τιμη? εμενα μου φανηκε ακριβουλι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Χαχαχαχαχ πολυ καλο!!!!!! Να ρωτησω κατι!!! πηγα σημερα ετσι απο περιεργεια σε ενα απο τα πετ σοπ μας, και ειδα ενα αρσενικο καναρινι κιτρινο!!! Δε λεω τα ειχε αυτος ο κυριος στη εντελεια ολα(δεν εχουμε παραπονο εμεις εδω στον αγιο κων/νο, μονο οι τιμες ειναι τσιμπιμενες) και τον ρωταω ποσο το πουλαει απο περιέργεια, και μου λεει 120 ευρω. 
> Ειναι λογικη τιμη? εμενα μου φανηκε ακριβουλι!


Εαν ειναι ρατσας (που δεν το νομιζω) και καλα βαθμολογημενο, λογικο μου φαινεται.. 
Βεβαια δεν ξερω απο αυτα! Για να ξερεις, πολλοι πετσοπαδες πουλανε κοινα καναρινια για ρατσας..  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

οκ θα παω καποια αλλη μερα να ρωτησω αν ειναι ρατσας!! αν το εχει ακομα γιατι καθε φορα που βαζω κατι στο ματι μετα απο μια εβδομαδα το εχει παρει αλλος. εδω εχουν τρελα με τα καναρινια(ειδικα κατι παππουδες χωρις παρεξηγηση)

----------


## οδυσσέας

εξαρτατε τι ρατσα ειναι και τι ιδιαιτερο εχει.

----------


## jk21

στα τυχον βιντεο να μην φαινονται προσωπα πελατων ,του καταστηματαρχη και επωνυμιες επιχειρησης .Να ειναι κατι εντελως ανωνυμο που δεν στοχοποιει καποιον ,για να μην εχουμε νομικα κωλληματα

----------


## mariakappa

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην όμορφη παρέα σας. Με βάλατε σε πειρασμό και δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο να μην το πω. Κανοντας εν ωψει ανεργίας τον λαχειοπώλη πέρασα από κάποια γειτονιά και βρέθηκα έξω από ένα πετσοπ που για βητρίνα είχε κρεμασμένα κλουβιά εξω με πιασμένες καρδερίνες.Αλλη μισοέλειπε η ουρά και άλλη χτυπιόταν ;πεγνωσμένα μεσα στο κλουβί.Δεν αντεξα και πήγα πιο κοντά. Μολις κατάλαβα οτι δεν με έβλεπε κανένας του αρπαξα και τα τρια κλουβια και έγεινα Λούις.
> Κατάφερα και χάθηκα χωρίς να με βρει. Τις άφησα και έφυγαν. Σκέφτομαι να ξαναπεράσω από εκεί και αν εχει πάλι να του κάνω και δεύτερο χουνέρι. Αυτά ειναι τα πετσοπ της ελλάδας και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ελέγχου με την αποτελεσματικότητά τους


Νικο εισαι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ !!!!

----------


## jk21

λιγα λογια για το εμποριο πτηνων απο πετ σοπ ....  λεμε οτι παντου ειναι χαλια οι συνθηκες  για τα ζωντανα που πουλανε .... πως να μην ειναι; εχουν 10-15 πουλια να πουλησουν μονο ωστε  να εχουν ανετους χωρους για αυτα;  πολλα ειναι τρυπες ....  με 10-15 πουλια κερδος δεν βγαινει .Το προβλημα για μενα ,ειναι οτι τα πουλια δεν εχουν καμμια δουλεια να πουλιουνται στα πετ σοπ και πρεπει να μενουν σε πωληση αναλωσιμων ,εκτος αν εχουν εξασφαλισμενους χωρους αρκετων τετραγωνικων ,αεριζομενους ,με υδρευση για να υπαρχει διαρκης ροη νερου και καθαριοτητα και πολλα αλλα ,που θα επρεπε να αποτελουν κριτηρια σε μια αδεια που θα δινεται επιπλεον της αδειας για εμποριο αναλωσιμων και μονο αν υπαρχουν αυτες οι συνθηκες .Οσο το κρατος βλεπει τα ζωα σαν αψυχα αντικειμενα ,οσο οι πετσοπαδες βλεπουν τα πουλια σαν εμποριο και μονο και δεν ειναι παραλληλα (ευσυνειδητοι ) εκτροφεις ,τα ιδια και τα ιδια θα λεμε 

η λυση ειναι μια ! οι πραγματικοι εκτροφεις των συλλογων ,που εχουν τους σωστους χωρους ,να ιδρυσουν συναιτερισμους και να πουλανε επισημα τα πουλια τους ,μεσω αυτων .Με ελεγχο του κρατους ,οχι μονο οικονομικο αλλα κυριως υγειονομικο . Τοτε θα δουμε υγειη πουλια στις εκτροφες ,τοτε θα σταματησουν οι εισαγωγες πουλιων απο ευρωπη στιβαγμενα υπο αθλιες συνθηκες κατα τη μεταφορα ,που την καταληκτικη εικονα τους ,την βλεπουμε στα πετσοπαδικα ....

----------


## nikolas60

Αν οι Καταστάσεις στα πετσοπ είναι αυτές που είναι και όλο και χειροτερεύουν, δεν φταίνε οι νόμοι και οι νομοθέτες και το κράτος και οι πολιτεία και όποιος άλλος εκτός από εμάς. Αλλά εμείς λέμε ότι λέμε για τα πέτσοπ αραχτοί μπροστά στους υπολογιστές και κουβέντα να γίνεται. Το πράγμα θέλει δράση και αλληλεγγύη. Παράδειγμα ο Κος Δημήτρης μας κατατώπισε για το πώς μπορούμε να χειριστούμε νόμιμα άσχημες και παράνομες καταστάσεις στα πετσοπ. Αγαπάμε τα ζώα και έχουμε την ευαισθησία και νιώθουμε την όποια κακοποίηση. Ποιός από εμας είναι έτοιμος να υποστηρήξει τον άλλον για να υπερασπιστεί τα κακοποιημένα ζώα είτε από τα άθλια πετσοπ,για να μην τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι, είτε τέλος πάντων από τον οποιοδήποτε βάναυσο που πέσει στην αντήληψή μας!!!!! Αλλά το φινάλε πάντα ίδιο " που να μπλέκω τώρα και τί δουλειά έχω εγώ με αυτά? Εγώ θα αλλάξω την κατάσταση?". Οπότε οι αγάπη μας για τα ζώα φτάνει μέχρι τα όρια της κλούβας που έχουμε στο σπίτι, και εκεί έξω κάποιοι δρουν ανενόχλητοι κάνοντάς όσα κάνουν. Καλά θα κάνουμε λοιπόν εκτός από τον αυτόχειρα να καταδικάζουμε και τον ιθικό αυτουργό.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Αν οι Καταστάσεις στα πετσοπ είναι αυτές που είναι και όλο και χειροτερεύουν, δεν φταίνε οι νόμοι και οι νομοθέτες και το κράτος και οι πολιτεία και όποιος άλλος εκτός από εμάς. Αλλά εμείς λέμε ότι λέμε για τα πέτσοπ αραχτοί μπροστά στους υπολογιστές και κουβέντα να γίνεται. Το πράγμα θέλει δράση και αλληλεγγύη. Παράδειγμα ο Κος Δημήτρης μας κατατώπισε για το πώς μπορούμε να χειριστούμε νόμιμα άσχημες και παράνομες καταστάσεις στα πετσοπ. Αγαπάμε τα ζώα και έχουμε την ευαισθησία και νιώθουμε την όποια κακοποίηση. Ποιός από εμας είναι έτοιμος να υποστηρήξει τον άλλον για να υπερασπιστεί τα κακοποιημένα ζώα είτε από τα άθλια πετσοπ,για να μην τα βάζουμε όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι, είτε τέλος πάντων από τον οποιοδήποτε βάναυσο που πέσει στην αντήληψή μας!!!!! Αλλά το φινάλε πάντα ίδιο " που να μπλέκω τώρα και τί δουλειά έχω εγώ με αυτά? Εγώ θα αλλάξω την κατάσταση?". Οπότε οι αγάπη μας για τα ζώα φτάνει μέχρι τα όρια της κλούβας που έχουμε στο σπίτι, και εκεί έξω κάποιοι δρουν ανενόχλητοι κάνοντάς όσα κάνουν. Καλά θα κάνουμε λοιπόν εκτός από τον αυτόχειρα να καταδικάζουμε και τον ιθικό αυτουργό.


Όμως Νίκο, εκτός του σκεπτικού του "που να μπλέκω" μην προσπερνάς και το οικονομικό κομμάτι του.. "που θα τα βρώ" (αν μιλάμε πάντα για την δικαστική οδό), και νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι ένα πραγματικό κώλυμα!

Όσο για το αν φταίμε αποκλειστικά εμείς, δεν το πιστεύω. Τουλάχιστον όχι στο 100%. Φταίει και το Κράτος, και οι ελεγκτικές του μηχανές. Διότι "υπάρχουν".. μα δεν λειτουργούν. Σε πόσα petshop έχει γίνει έλεγχος (χωρίς ενημέρωση πρώτα ε!); Και κάθε πότε;

Της προάλλες ήμουν στα Σπάτα.. η ΜΠΟΧΑ έφτανε έξω απο την είσοδο ενός απο αυτά (όχι πως όλα εκεί τα petshop ήταν έτσι, προς Θεού).

----------


## nikolas60

Για το οικονομικό σύμφωνοι. Αλλά όσο εμείς δεν βρίσκουμε τρόπους να δρούμε συγκροτημένα και οργάνομένα τότε να μην μας κάνει εντύπωση που και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες απολαμβάνουν τον καναπέ τους. Το σκηνικό θυμίζει πολλα σε όλους μας ακόμα και άσχετα με τα ζώα.

----------


## Καρολίνα

Και για να κλείσω με αυτό το θέμα (κοινός.. τα το διαγράψω από τις "συνδρομές μου"), θα πω και την τελευταία.. κατά την προσωπική μου ταπεινή φυσικά.. γνώμη...

Αρχικά, δεν θα σου κρύψω, ότι διαβάζοντας το thread (το οποίο παρακολουθώ απαρχής του) η πρώτη μου κίνηση - περιέργειας - ήταν να δω στο προφίλ σου την ηλικία. Θεώρησα βλέπεις μια τέτοια κίνηση ιδιαίτερα παιδαριώδης... με έκπληξη είδα ότι πρόκειτε για έναν άνθρωπο ηλικίας των 36 ετών (αν το θυμάμαι σωστά).



Πάμε λοιπόν τώρα στην δική μου άποψη επ' αυτών...

Στην θέση του petshopα......... θα σε είχα κυνηγήσει μέχρι όπου δεν πήγαινε άλλο! Η κίνηση του να πάρεις τα κλουβιά.. είτε ενδιαφέρει ΕΣΕΝΑ, εμένα.. ή τον όποιον  άλλον, έχει μόνο ΜΙΑ ονομασία, κι αυτή είναι : "κλοπή"!.-
Είναι/ήταν περιουσία του... κι αυτό δεν αλλάζει ότι κι αν λες/λέμε!

Πάμε στα πουλάκια.. αυτός είτε τα έπιασε μόνος του.. είτε τα ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕ... πάλι δηλαδή λειτουργείς εις βάρος της τσέπης του..... για το οποίο μπορεί επίσης να σε κυνηγήσει!
Το θέμα είναι όμως, πως δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τί ισχύει απο τα δύο... επίσης δεν συμφωνώ ότι πουλί που δεν φέρει δαχτυλίδι είναι απαραίτητα και πιασμένο (προσωπικά λίγα έχω δει με δαχτυλίδια, αλλά ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν ήταν πιασμένα - κι εγώ άμα αποκτήσω ποτέ νεοσσούς.. άνευ δαχτυλιδιών θα είναι. Τα έπιασα; Έ όχι ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!).

Για να μην βιαστείς να μου πεις ότι το "πρόβλημα" των εν λόγω πουλιών δεν ήταν μόνο η έλλειψη δαχτυλιδιών.. θα σου πω ότι πρόσεξα και την περιγραφή που έκανες.. Μισή ουρά το ένα..  να χτυπιέται στο κλουβί το άλλο.......   Αυτό βέβαια με το χτύπημα στο κλουβί, θα πω ότι μου θυμίζει το budgie που πήρα τελευταία, μόλις το έβαλα στο κλουβί...... ("ε και;.. δεν ήταν ΟΜΩΣ πιασμένο").........

Στην θέση σου λοιπόν... θα χρησιμοποιούσα (κι εφόσον βλέπω - απο όσα στο προηγούμενο σχόλιο γράφεις) την ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ οδό, πατώντας στο "μισή ουρά".. ώστε να ξεκινήσει η έρευνα...



Απο την άλλη, εντελώς σύμφωνη με βρίσκουν όσα ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης (jk). Όχι μόνο για το Νομικό και τυπικό τους μέρος... αλλά και το ηθικό/διδακτικό (για τους άλλους και δη νεαρότερους) τους μέρος.

Διότι αγαπητέ Νίκο.. είτε ένας κρατικός μηχανισμός λειτουργεί, είτε όχι.. όμως αυτό δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας μας μπορεί ο ΙΔΙΟΣ να πράττει... κατά το δοκούν!
Διότι αγαπητέ Νίκο.. με την ίδια λογική - και γενικεύοντάς το πιά - επειδή "γνωρίζουμε ότι η Πολιτεία (οι Νόμοι της) δεν θα μας δικαιώσουν - ίσως (μα κι αν γίνει θα γίνει με φοβερή καθυστέρηση) - σε μία προσωπική μας περίπτωση" (ως παράδειγμα σκέψου ότι θες), αυτό αυτομάτως "μεταφράζεται" ότι ο καθένας μας μπορεί να γίνει ακόμη κι αυτόχειρας (αναλόγως περιστάσεων)..... ;

Λες (και συμφωνώ)..... οι Νόμοι δεν εφαρμόζονται. 
ΝΑΙ... μα ούτε εσύ εφάρμοσες κανέναν, στο μέρος φυσικά που σε αφορά.


Τώρα... η απάντηση σου στον Δημήτρη ότι (με λίγα λόγια) ποσός σε απασχολούν όλα αυτά (νομικά).. καθότι "δεν έχεις και κάτι να χάσεις", προσωπικά την θεωρώ το λιγότερο................................

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Για το οικονομικό σύμφωνοι. Αλλά όσο εμείς δεν βρίσκουμε τρόπους να δρούμε συγκροτημένα και οργάνομένα τότε να μην μας κάνει εντύπωση που και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες απολαμβάνουν τον καναπέ τους. Το σκηνικό θυμίζει πολλα σε όλους μας ακόμα και άσχετα με τα ζώα.



Τότε ξεκινά να βρεις τρόπους να οργανωθείς. Τα λοιπά είναι μόνο για παιδιά (κι αυτά;.. άνευ γονεϊκής επίβλεψης και συμβουλής).


(υγ. Η δική μας οργάνωση, ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την Κρατική)

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## birdy_num_num

Νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη πρόταση ήταν αυτή του Δημήτρη (jk21) δηλ. οι ίδιοι οι σύλλογοι να λειτουργήσουν ως συνεταιρισμοί εκτροφέων, να δημιουργήσουν τα πρατήρια τους και έτσι και τα πουλιά να είναι προσεγμένα (το κυριότερο) και οι εκτροφείς να παίρνουν ό,τι τους αξίζει και οι ερασιτέχνες να ξέρουμε πού να απευθυνθούμε.

Επειδή όμως αυτό απετεί απόφαση, οργάνωση και χρόνο και επειδή στη χώρα μας λέξεις όπως 'συνεταιρισμός', 'κοινό καλό', 'οργάνωση', 'σχεδιασμός', κλπ, είναι ή άγνωστες ή ανέκδοτα, το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε ο καθένας μόνος είναι να επιβραβεύουμε τους καλούς επαγγελματίες και να σταματάμε να ψωνίζουμε από τους κακούς, ώστε μέσω της φυσικής επιλογής της αδυσώπητης αγοράς στο τέλος να μείνουν οι καλοί ή να αναγκαστούν να προσαρμοστούν σε καλύτερες συνθήκες και οι λιγότερο καλοί.

Έγω όταν ξεκίνησα να το ψάχνω πήγα σε ~15 pet shop και τελικά κατέληξα σε αυτό το οποίο ήταν πεντακάθαρο και με έπεισε ότι το προσωπικό του τα πονούσε τα ζωντανά που είχε. Βέβαια αυτό σημαίνει ότι για κάθε τί πρέπει να οδηγώ στην άλλη πλευρά της πολής, αλλά αυτό είναι μάλλον το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## birdy_num_num

απαιτεί και όχι απετεί! sorry!

----------


## jk21

καταρχην να πω οτι οι συλλογοι ειναι μη κερδοσκοπικες οργανωσεις και δεν ειναι δουλεια τους να κανουν συναιτερισμους .Ομως μελη τους ολα ή καποια ,μπορουν να τους ιδρυσουν .Επισης ειμαι απολυτος ... ειτε μη επισημη κινηση σαν αυτη που λεω και ας γινει απο εκτροφεις (και τωρα υπαρχουν που πουλανε ) ειτε απο πετ σοπ ,δεν λυνουν το προβλημα ,να πουλανε διχως επισημο ελεγχο και κανονες .αν δεν μπει υγειονομικος ελεγχος και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται

----------


## jk21

τι θελω να πω ; .... κανενας δεν μπορει να εξασφαλισει οτι επειδη ενας ειναι οργανωμενο εκτροφεας ακομα και με επιτυχιες ,οτι εχει τις καλυτερες συνθηκες στο εκτροφειο ή οτι δεν θα πουλησει για να φυγουν απο το κοπαδι του ,πουλια φορεις ασθενειων  .... ειναι πραγματα που ολοι μας ξερουμε οτι συμβαινουν ! 

οτι αλλαξει ,πρεπει να αλλαξει παντου και σωστα !

----------


## lianna

Πρίν από λίγα χρόνια σε γνωστό για όλους μας petshop στο Κέντρο της Αθήνας είδα φυλακισμένους αμπελουργούς. Αυτό μου κίνησε την περιέργεια και τηλεφώνησα στο Κέντρο Προστασίας Άγριων Πουλιών για να ρωτήσω εάν ένα τέτοιο πουλί μπορεί να ζήσει σε κλουβί κι αν πουλιούνται νόμιμα. Η απάντηση ήταν φυσικά όχι. Τα πουλιά αυτά είναι μεταναστευτικά και δεν επιβιώνουν σε κλουβιά, άρα απαγορεύεται και η αιχμαλωσία τους. Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να κάνω είναι να καταγγείλω το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες. Φυσικά και στο παρελθόν είχαν γίνει καταγγελείες αλλά κανείς δεν μπαίνει στη διαδικασία να τις κάνει επώνυμα. Εφόσον οι νόμοι για την προστασία των ζώων υπάρχει, αυτό που θα πρότεινα είναι να "αναγκάσουμε" εμείς τις υπηρεσίες να τις εφαρμόσουν σωστά. Χρειάζεται όμως υπομονή, επιμονή και γερό στομάχι για να τις κινητοποιήσουμε, αλλά με οργανωμένη προσπαθεια από όλους μας ίσως καταφέρουμε μελλοντικά να πετύχουμε το αυτονόητο. Το video που παρακολούθησα παραπάνω μπορεί να είχε καλό σκοπό αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να βλέπω ζώα να τα τραβολογούν.

----------


## BugsBunny

Ντροπή. . .

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ το αυτο που εχω δει ειναι που ειχε παει ενας κυριος να αγορασει κοκατιλ ο οποιος ηθελε να το εκπαιδευσει. Ο μμαγατορας αρχιζε και ψαλιδιζε τα φτερα του κοκατιλ για να μην μπορει να πεταξει. Ειχα 3 κοκατιλ παλιοτερα τα ειχα παρει απο εκει. Ενοειτε οτι δεν ξαναπατησα εκει! (τα κοκατιλακια μου το χαν σκασει απο το κλουβι...μεγαλη ιστορια το πως εγινε και τι ακολουθησε...)

----------


## piranhas2

αμα δεν γινει επώνυμη καταγγελία στους αρμόδιους φορεις(δασαρχειο κτλ) απο εμας δεν θα γινει τιποτα! ουτε μπλεκεις ουτε τιποτα εστω και 10 πουλια να ελευθερωθουν κερδος ειναι και αυτο

----------


## φιλοζωος

ρε παιδια εγω εχω δει σε ενα μικρο κλουβι 26 καναρινια μικρα....ευτιχως εγω πηρα το δικο μου με το που το εφεραν....αλλα το αλλο το πηρα απο συγγενη

----------


## ferrarobios

γιαυτό και γώ δεν θέλω να πάρω από pet shop και ψάχνω εκτροφέα

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα στην όμορφη παρέα σας. Με βάλατε σε πειρασμό και δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο να μην το πω. Κανοντας εν ωψει ανεργίας τον λαχειοπώλη πέρασα από κάποια γειτονιά και βρέθηκα έξω από ένα πετσοπ που για βητρίνα είχε κρεμασμένα κλουβιά εξω με πιασμένες καρδερίνες.Αλλη μισοέλειπε η ουρά και άλλη χτυπιόταν ;πεγνωσμένα μεσα στο κλουβί.Δεν αντεξα και πήγα πιο κοντά. Μολις κατάλαβα οτι δεν με έβλεπε κανένας του αρπαξα και τα τρια κλουβια και έγεινα Λούις.
> Κατάφερα και χάθηκα χωρίς να με βρει. Τις άφησα και έφυγαν. Σκέφτομαι να ξαναπεράσω από εκεί και αν εχει πάλι να του κάνω και δεύτερο χουνέρι. Αυτά ειναι τα πετσοπ της ελλάδας και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες ελέγχου με την αποτελεσματικότητά τους


Να αγιάσουν τα χέρια σου!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!! Αχ πολύ το χάρηκα!!!!

----------


## juamx214

Εγω θα σας πω το αλλο. Στα μεγαρα οπως θα ξερει και η δεσποινα εχουμε 3 πετ σοπ. Ο ενςς ειναι γνωστος μου και τον ρωτησα αν εχει αγρια πουλια. Η απαντηση του ητσν οχι γιατι κυνηγουν πολυ και ειναι βαρια τα προστιμα. Και του απαντω " καλα ρε ***** με κοροιδευεις αφου οι αλλοι δυο τα εχουν στη βιτρινα και ειναι στο κεντρο της πολης ( αυτος ειναι περιφερειακα) και δεν τους γραφουν;"  και η απαντησου ηταν η εξης επι λεξη: ο ενας ηταν στο δασαρχειο και ο αλλος εχει κονε στο δασαρχειο. Πως σας φσνηκε;

----------

